# anyone tryed these?



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

IMG_20150808_183311[2].jpg



__ ewanm77
__ Aug 8, 2015






got them for £2.99 in lakelands


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

That is a good price, as they are usually quite expensive.  There is a thread on the main forum and also a youtube video of someone making them.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes I have, but only in a bradley smoker. Have been told they can be used in a box or foil packet

Dave


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

they burn pretty well and for that price why not give them a shot


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great Idea Ewan!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 9, 2015)

Go for it and let us know how you get on!


----------

